# Rain City Cigar - November Cigar Tasting (NW)



## msad1217 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone of my fellow web footed brothers will be going to Rain City Cigar on the 17th.

Below is the email I received from them.

-Manny

_Greetings all,

Fall is upon us. The leaves are turning, the temperatures dropping, the holidays are just around the corner. That means it's November and time for our last tasting of the year.

Friday, November 17th. 3-6pm @ Rain City Cigar in beautiful downtown Georgetown.

For this tasting we will be featuring the fine cigars of Tabacalera Perdomo. Nick Perdomo has a new release! Perdomo Lot 23. This line of cigars draws it's name from a single plot of land where the fillers and binders of Lot 23 are grown. Perdomo Lot 23 is a medium to full-bodied, full flavored cigar that offers a well balanced, complex smoking experience with a rich, smooth finish. The cigars are finished with deeply aged, dark Connecticut / Ecuadorian wrappers.

Mr. Dallas Bowen of Perdomo Cigars will be on hand for this tasting with these special incentives for you: Buy 3 Perdomo cigars, get one free. Buy 7 get 3 free and when you buy a box, Dallas will give you 10 free cigars!

Rain City Cigar will be offering our tasting day discounts on all Perdomo products including: Perdomo Estate Selection, Edicion de Silvio, La Tradicion Perdomo Reserve, and Perdomo Fresco.

We hope that you and your friends will join us for this tasting at Rain City Cigar. In the event of inclement weather, shelter will be provided.

We would also like to congratualate the winners of the raffle that was held during the Cigar Family Charitable Foundation Toast Across America event last month.
Marcus - Craftsmans Bench Humidor. Will - Box of Hoyo de Monterey Coronas. Rick - Box of Don Tomas Presidente's. Hector and Greg - Romeo y Julieta Ring Gauges.
Matt & Brian - Craftsmans Bench Cigar Cases. Jeff and Rolf - Craftsmans Bench Passport Travel Humidors. Matt D. - Craftsmans Bench Trident Ashtray. Mike and David - Cuesta Rey T-shirts.
And a big THANK YOU to all who participated! Through your generosity we raised over $2,800 for the CFCF!!! Way to go!

The Staff @ Rain City Cigar

Rain City Cigar
5963 Corson Ave. S.
Suite 130
Seattle, WA. 98108
206-767-3619
206-767-3629 Fax_


----------

